# Transfert de photos sur disque dur externe



## ArisB99 (18 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais transferer les photos de ma phototheque sur mon mac vers mon disque dur externe toshiba 2To mais on ne me propose que de transferer ma phototeque entiere et donc sous forme d'application, or je ne veux que transferer des fichiers photos.
Comment faire ?

Merci


----------



## subsole (18 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, je n'ai pas testé , mais voilà ce que je ferais:
Dans Photo, onglet Photos, touches_ pomme a _pour sélectionner toutes les photos, ensuite onglet Fichier=> Exporter,(là tu peux choisir d'exporter les photos ou les photos originales), ensuite clique sur Exporter et donne le chemin du dossier sur  ton DD externe dans lequel tu veux que stocker les photos.


----------



## Coyote28 (18 Octobre 2018)

Tu prends les photos que tu veux copier, Fichier/Exporter et là tu choisis la qualité d'export, l'emplacement ....


----------



## Coyote28 (18 Octobre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour, je n'ai pas testé , mais voilà ce que je ferais:
> Dans Photo, onglet Photos, touches_ pomme a _pour sélectionner toutes les photos, ensuite onglet Fichier=> Exporter,(là tu peux choisir d'exporter les photos ou les photos originales), ensuite clique sue Exporter et donne le chemin d'un dossier sur ton DD externe.



Arf grillé ;-)


----------



## PJG (18 Octobre 2018)

C'est Photos ou iPhoto ?
Je n'utilise pas Photos sur mon ordi.
Sur iPhoto, il faut bien respecter le choix du "Format de sous-dossier" et sélectionner "le nom de l'événement".
Avec cette sélection, tu auras un dossier correspondant au nom de l'événement. 
Si tu sélectionnes "Aucun" tu auras toutes les photos sur l'endroit choisi sorties du dossier. 
Ce qui veut dire que 150 photos sur le DDE en vrac, ce n'est pas cool.


----------

